# [SOLVED] Phone is not detecting bluetooth headset



## Gdn8Melbourne

My nokia c3-00 can't find the nokia bluetooth headset (nokai bh-105). Tried everything as was instructed in users manual, and both are charged fully. Still can't detect. But the phone detects other bluetooth of other phones.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne

*Re: Phone is not detecting bluetooth headset*

Got the solution. The manual didn't say this. Somehow the headset's visibility went hidden,. And we need to press the power key for 10 or more sec until the LED blinks without interval. That's it ^^:dance::thumb:


----------

